# 926,625



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these 2 tank cars in the mail the last 2 days.The 625 is nice, and is better looking in person. The 926 I just got about an hour ago, and it sure is pretty. I popped the tank off the chassis, a nice warm bath with a toothbrush, oi, and she's done. The best part was the price.$14.95 buy it now, with 5 bucks of shipping. Now to run them for function...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A great price for some nice tank cars. I see you do not discriminate against either link or knuckle coupler cars.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> A great price for some nice tank cars. I see you do not discriminate against either link or knuckle coupler cars.


Either one is fine with me.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Those are very cool!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I was looking closer at your new tank cars.The 625 has black coupler weights making it 1949 or 1950 production. In my experience collecting link cars about 25% of the Shell tank cars have black weights. the 926 has a diecast frame so it is 1955, 1956 or early 1957 production. A small percentage of 926's were made in late 1957 with plastic frames.
Enjoy them.


----------

